# box + 1 year service, ST $83.40 or DT $155.40, no rebate



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

FW thread: http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/637389/

TiVo link: http://www.tivo.com/0.11.mopsaccommodation.asp


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

can one of the Tivo employees confirm that after one year this is eligible for the $12.95 rate?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

It's the same as other TiVo packages. After the commitment period, you can call to change to service-only rate with another 1-year commitment, which is currently $12.95 or $6.95 per month.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

c3...check your PMS


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> can one of the Tivo employees confirm that after one year this is eligible for the $12.95 rate?


They don't have to. Just read the fine print from the *link*:

Terms & Conditions: (1) This discounted pre-paid TiVo Package is only available to members who purchase, between July 1, 2006 and August 31, 2006, an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DVR w/1 year of service, or an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DT DVR with dual tuners, via a special landing page located at http://tivo.com/0.11.mopsaccommodation.asp. (2) Offer available only while supplies last. (3) Offer pricing is as follows: 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DVR w/1 year of service for $83.40; or an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DT DVR with dual tuners for $155.40. (4) Please note, after your 1 year service commitment, your TiVo Package will continue on a month-to-month basis at the then-applicable monthly rate for 1 year TiVo Packages, currently $19.95 a month. TiVo Package terms and conditions apply. After the end of your 1-year prepaid service period, you also have the option to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commitment term or purchase a prepaid TiVo Service Only Payment Plan. In order to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 prior to the expiration of your 1 year prepaid service period. (5) One order per person; one order total per household. (6) All information requested on the special landing page must be provided at the time of purchase. (7) Please allow 7-10 days for delivery. (8) Receipt of TiVo service is subject to the terms of the TiVo service agreement. (9) TiVo service is accessed through a standard telephone line and is available as a local call in most areas. In some areas, local and long-distance toll charges may apply. (10) Not valid in combination with any other offers, including TiVo rebates. (11) TiVo reserves the right to substitute a different TiVo box of equal or greater value. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason. (12) Offer valid only in the USA. (13) Void where prohibited, taxed, or restricted by Federal, state, or local law. (14) Any other use constitutes fraud. (15) Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change without notice.

*Record from two basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once. Does not support recording from two digital cable or satellite channels at once. Supports recording from cable and satellite sources only; does not support recording from over-the-air antenna.

©2006 TiVo Inc. All rights reserved. The TiVo logo, TiVo, and Series2 are registered trademarks or trademarks of TiVo Inc. worldwide.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

TiVo Troll said:


> They don't have to. Just read the fine print from the *link*:
> 
> Terms & Conditions: (1) This discounted pre-paid TiVo Package is only available to members who purchase, between July 1, 2006 and August 31, 2006, an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DVR w/1 year of service, or an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DT DVR with dual tuners, via a special landing page located at http://tivo.com/0.11.mopsaccommodation.asp. (2) Offer available only while supplies last. (3) Offer pricing is as follows: 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DVR w/1 year of service for $83.40; or an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DT DVR with dual tuners for $155.40. (4) Please note, after your 1 year service commitment, your TiVo Package will continue on a month-to-month basis at the then-applicable monthly rate for 1 year TiVo Packages, currently $19.95 a month. TiVo Package terms and conditions apply. After the end of your 1-year prepaid service period, you also have the option to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commitment term or purchase a prepaid TiVo Service Only Payment Plan. In order to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan, please contact TiVo Customer Support at 877-367-8486 prior to the expiration of your 1 year prepaid service period. (5) One order per person; one order total per household. (6) All information requested on the special landing page must be provided at the time of purchase. (7) Please allow 7-10 days for delivery. (8) Receipt of TiVo service is subject to the terms of the TiVo service agreement. (9) TiVo service is accessed through a standard telephone line and is available as a local call in most areas. In some areas, local and long-distance toll charges may apply. (10) Not valid in combination with any other offers, including TiVo rebates. (11) TiVo reserves the right to substitute a different TiVo box of equal or greater value. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time, for any reason. (12) Offer valid only in the USA. (13) Void where prohibited, taxed, or restricted by Federal, state, or local law. (14) Any other use constitutes fraud. (15) Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change without notice.
> 
> ...


That says nothing about it being $12.95....only "lower" than $19.95, and does not define the length of contract required.


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> That says nothing about it being $12.95....only "lower" than $19.95, and does not define the length of contract required.


There's nothing which mandates that any of TiVo Inc.'s service fees or contract terms be the same a year from now as they are today!


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

So it looks like they dropped the box fee on the DT (from $30 to zero) and the cost of the ST by $72 for those deals - while they last.

Thanks for pointing it out.

BTW it does not look straightforward to find this page just by going to the Buy TiVo area.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> So it looks like they dropped the box fee on the DT (from $30 to zero) and the cost of the ST by $72 for those deals - while they last.


More than those amounts. Regular prices are $224 for ST and $254 for DT.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

But aren't these MOPS basically refurbs/dealer returns which were $155.40 for 1yr service?


> More than those amounts. Regular prices are $224 for ST and $254 for DT.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

This appears to be a pretty hot deal.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

no idea if they are refurbs or not - the word refurb was not on any page of the process so I actually doubt they are.
It is some product accomadtaion program for someone

the final sale was authorized by High Definition Entertainment, Inc 
but that might be TiVo's fulfillment contractor.

anyhow the DT was 155.40 total (free shipping even)

so if I went to a brick and mortar or Amazon I would have sent subscription money of (6.95 * 12) or 83.40
so my hardaware cost from my perspective is 155.40 - 83.40 or *72$ with no mail in rebate* I personally hate mail in rebates.

for me personally I am confident I will have use for this for at least two years - not jumping into HD right off - so I will have no problem agreeing to another year to lower my rate to 6.95 after the first year is up. So I for one welcome my new MOPS accomadation overlord


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> no idea if they are refurbs or not - the word refurb was not on any page of the process so I actually doubt they are.
> It is some product accomadtaion program for someone
> 
> the final sale was authorized by High Definition Entertainment, Inc
> ...


I could replace 2 of 4 TiVoes saving $13.90/mo ($166.80) the first year plus $6.95/mo ongoing for a cost of $155.40, plus a big HD. They're almost paying me to do it, I think?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This is a sweet deal. I wish they would have had something like this when I bought my Mom's DT back in May. Then I wouldn't still be waiting for my $150.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> I could replace 2 of 4 TiVoes saving $13.90/mo ($166.80) the first year plus $6.95/mo ongoing for a cost of $155.40, plus a big HD. They're almost paying me to do it, I think?


I'm not following your numbers. The ST deal is basically MSD rate of $6.95, except that TiVo gives you a free box. I can do better than the DT deal with Amazon discounts and MSD rate, but I have to go through the rebate process. For existing TiVo owners, I don't think you can save money, unless you're talking about replacing two ST units with one DT unit, which can be done even without these deals.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

I currently own an 80 hour Humax and have lifetime service.

I am in the market for an additional Tivo - an 80 hour dual tuner box.

Am I better off buying the box at retail with the current rebate (price will come to $99) and activate my multi service discount for $6.95? 

Or am I better off taking advantage of the this MOPS deal? Its all a little confusing to me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

$99 + ($6.95 x 12) = $182.40

So this deal is better and you don't have to wait for the rebate check. However you do have to make sure you call after the initial year is up, otherwise you'll end up paying $19.95/mo for service on that TiVo. (to me this is less hassle then dealing with the rebate process)

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

rdlaub said:


> Or am I better off taking advantage of the this MOPS deal? Its all a little confusing to me.


The MOPS deal is definitely *easier*, but not necessarily better.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This deal also costs less out of pocket. Normally you would pay $225-$250 for the TiVo then wait 10-12 weeks to get $150 of that back, all the while paying $6.95/mo for service. This deal is $155 out the door and you're good to go for a year.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

BTW, is tax charged for this package (for CA and a few other states)? With previous "free box" deals, there was no tax because hardware was $0 and service was not taxable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm not sure which state Zeo is in, but according to his post he did not get charged tax.

Dan


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

GD!!!!!!
I just bought a DT last night for $254+tax. This is such a better deal.
I wonder if I call customer service if they'll give it to me.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Well, I just ordered another one online. I'll send the first one back when it arrives.
Thanks for posting.

EDIT:
PS in California, I did have to pay sales tax--the total cost for a DT was $176.02.
(Which is about a hundred bucks less than the night before just through tivo.com)


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> $99 + ($6.95 x 12) = $182.40
> 
> So this deal is better and you don't have to wait for the rebate check. However you do have to make sure you call after the initial year is up, otherwise you'll end up paying $19.95/mo for service on that TiVo. (to me this is less hassle then dealing with the rebate process)
> 
> Dan


I'm confused. You are saying the MOPS deal is better? Maybe in the first year, but not by year 2. $99 + (6.95 x 24) = $265.80.

Otherwise it is $155 + (12.95 x 12) = $310.40. Or do I get my $6.95 per month in the 2nd year making it even a better deal?

Am I missing something on my math?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm pretty sure this is a partner promotion and it wasn't meant for the general public. This has happened in the past when someone has leaked one of the special partner discount pages.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

megazone said:


> I'm pretty sure this is a partner promotion and it wasn't meant for the general public. This has happened in the past when someone has leaked one of the special partner discount pages.


In today's world, you cannot keep something like that a secret, without requiring additional restrictions to place the order. Someone posted on SD (which may not even be the first leak), which was then carried to FW, and then here.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

c3 said:


> I can do better than the DT deal with Amazon discounts and MSD rate, but I have to go through the rebate process.]


You can get a new DT80 for under $72 post rebate?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

rdlaub said:


> Or do I get my $6.95 per month in the 2nd year making it even a better deal?


Yes.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> You can get a new DT80 for under $72 post rebate?


Yes. Amazon GC can be bought for 10% off from eBay. There's also the 1.57% A9 discount. Free shipping and no tax.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> This is a sweet deal. I wish they would have had something like this when I bought my Mom's DT back in May. Then I wouldn't still be waiting for my $150.
> 
> Dan


You and me both. Thats an amazing deal, Ima jump right on that. Too good to pass up..

BTW - What is MOPS and can anyone get this deal?


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

OK, I need to know if I am missing something. This only seems like a good deal for me for a year. Right now I have 1 SD that I pay 12.95 a month on. I would be looking to replace my current SD with a new DT. 12.95*12 is $155.40, which means I pay upfront what I pay now in a year and get a new box free. But apparently after a year my $12.95/month becomes $20/month, unless I do something like sign a long contract or pay 3 years upfront. Sure doesn't seem worth a new box to a guy who is "satisfied" with what I have right now. And no, I don't want to pay Tivo 3 years worth up front. Am I missing something?


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

BTW, MOPS is "Mothers of Preschoolers", a program offered at many churches for moms with little kids to socialize and listen to speakers while someone else cares for the little ones.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

After the first year, you can drop down to the service only models, currently $12.95 for the first box, or $6.95 for a second box with a MSD. 

The comittment would not be 3 years, it would be just 1 year.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> The MOPS deal is definitely *easier*, but not necessarily better.


Guys look at the math in my post - after subtracting MSD rate of 6.95 a month for 12 months you are left with 72$ cost for hardware. Existing owners should say to themselves - can I buyt a box for less than 72$ ?

if you are a first buyer it is a box for free.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Montain said:


> BTW, MOPS is "Mothers of Preschoolers", a program offered at many churches for moms with little kids to socialize and listen to speakers while someone else cares for the little ones.


Guess I will have to babysit some kids at church to make up for getting in on the deal


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You cant get a box for less.....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Existing owners should say to themselves - can I buyt a box for less than 72$ ?


Yes, see my previous message. It's just a matter of how much extra you're willing to pay for not having to wait for the $150 rebate.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Given that I submitted the rebate almost 2 months ago and online still says "waiting for mail portion" I will spend a few extra dollars for something that is far cheaper than submitting a rebate that I will never get....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

If the rebate center has not received your documentation after a month, you need to follow up and resubmit, which should be relatively easy. With CA tax, the difference for me is about $40. If you don't want to deal with rebate, this deal is definitely for you.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

You cannot resubmit without the UPC and the reciept - Both of which were sent in with the rebate submission.......nasty catch 22 isn't it?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

As with *ALL* rebates, make at least one copy for yourself. You don't have a copy for a $150 rebate??? Also, don't send in the originals if they're not required.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

supasta said:


> After the first year, you can drop down to the service only models, currently $12.95 for the first box, or $6.95 for a second box with a MSD.
> 
> The comittment would not be 3 years, it would be just 1 year.


So do I still have to fork out cash after one year to "own" the Tivo in order to be on service only? If I own the box after 1 year, why would anyone pay 19.95/month instead of 12.95/month. Are they trying to trick people by making them call and ask to get "service only" instead of getting...service only?

Why do they have to make this so difficult? It's like I need to get a lawyer before I sign this contract.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Seems to be about a wash..
From froogle.com's cheapest place (electronicnecessitites.com)
$214.99 + (6.95 * 12) - 150 = $156.32

Using amazon
($229.99 * .9843 (a9.com)) + (6.95 * 12) - 150 = $159.78

So it is a tiny bit cheaper and of course more convenient.. and presumably more of the money goes directly to Tivo...

All I'm saying (not trying to be a whiner) that it's not an EXTREMELY good deal like the freebie ones... still, while my dislike of more monthly fees isn't falling, at $6.95 it is less abhorrent than others... (Though with one of these, I'd have *5* tuners. That's a lot.. but dual tuners is very intriguing to me.)


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

As I understand it, to get the $12.95 (or $6.95 if this is a second or third tivo) you have to commit to another year with tivo. So it might be like cell phones where people are willing to pay a bit more to avoid the commitment? I dunno. I decided to grab one because i know I'll be with my current set-up for at least another year. Beyond that, not sure, so the multi-year deals aren't my cuppa tea.

Like Zeo, I will have to babysit some toddlers. . .


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I do not mind at all comitting to TiVo for another year after the first. Seems morethan reasonable to me, and something I would do anyway.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What is this referring to:
"All information requested on the special landing page must be provided at the time of purchase."

I know they also mention the landing page as the Tivo link in the first post in the thread. But what kind of extra info are they asking for?


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

None as far as I can tell.
There was no place to enter a membership number or any additional information at any point in the process.

And comparing the confirmation printout from the mops deal with the confirmation printout on the regular tivo purchase, the only difference is the price.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rdlaub said:


> I'm confused. You are saying the MOPS deal is better? Maybe in the first year, but not by year 2. $99 + (6.95 x 24) = $265.80.
> 
> Otherwise it is $155 + (12.95 x 12) = $310.40. Or do I get my $6.95 per month in the 2nd year making it even a better deal?
> 
> Am I missing something on my math?


You will only get service at $6.95 a month price if you already have a lifetime TiVo or a TiVo for which you're paying full price.

If you don't already have a TiVo this this is a smoking deal because for a retail unit it would be...

$99 + ($12.95 x 12) = $254.40 for the first year

and with this deal you pay a flat $155.60.

Once that first year is up the second option will go to $12.95/mo, but at least you will have got a better deal on the first year.

Dan


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

But if you get this deal as a second unit, you are only paying $6.95 for the second year. So, it is still a great deal.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If you already have a TiVo then it's only slightly cheaper then what you'd get it for retail, but it's a whole lot simpler because you don't have to deal with the rebate.

Dan


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Reading it over, it seems that with this deal, you get hte first year included, the second year at $19.99 OR if you do more than a year (ie 2 or 3 years) then you can get the MSD or the $12.95 plan.

Man, I wish they would put these fine prints in english.

I am also almost more tempted to just go to the store and get a second DT rather than this deal. There is not much of a difference, and there are no unanswered questions - like Do you own the box, how much after the first year, what if, etc, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What it means is that if you continue on a month to month basis then you have to pay $19.95 a month. However if you call and comit to another year of service then you get switched to the regular rate which is either $12.95 or $6.95 if you have another TiVo and qualify for the MSD.

You don't actually have to pay for that second year up front. You just have to commit to it, and if you cancle you'll be subject to the $150 termination fee. If you stick to the 19.95/mo plan you can cancle at any time without penalty.

Dan


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

supasta said:


> Do you own the box


You must have read the FW thread to be concerned about owning/renting. You always own the box. There is no such thing as TiVo rental plan.

It's very simple. You pay $155.40 for the box and 1 year of service. Period.

After the 1st year, you can:
1. Cancel right away.
or
2. Continue with month-to-month at $19.95. Cancel at any time.
or
3. Sign up for the service-only plan with 1-year commitment, which is currently $12.95 or $6.95.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> Yes.


Sorry for being a little dense. If take the MOPS deal, in year 2, do I ge my multi service discount of 6.95. Are you sure of that? I thought with these new bundled plans they don't honor the MSD.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> You will only get service at $6.95 a month price if you already have a lifetime TiVo or a TiVo for which you're paying full price.
> 
> If you don't already have a TiVo this this is a smoking deal because for a retail unit it would be...
> 
> ...


I already have a lifetime tivo so I assumed I would get $6.95 on the next one I bought. So, I am still trying to clarify whether this would qualify for the 6.95 once the first year is up.


----------



## Newspix100 (Sep 28, 2002)

I called the sales department to see if my free refurb 80/hr had already shipped and it's on its way.. So now I have to refuse delivery of THAT unit and order the MOPS unit (same unit)... TIVO tells me that I can't just get the new deal with a little "paper swap". Seems like a huge waste to me, but it's going to save me $72. A big thanks to whoever posted the MOPS deal!!! 


DT


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

rdlaub said:


> I already have a lifetime tivo so I assumed I would get $6.95 on the next one I bought. So, I am still trying to clarify whether this would qualify for the 6.95 once the first year is up.


Yes. But in order for that to happen you have to call TiVo and have them switch it, and in doing so commit to another year of service.

Dan


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

_You must have read the FW thread to be concerned about owning/renting. You always own the box. There is no such thing as TiVo rental plan._

Okay, maybe I'm just touchy, but there is essentially such a thing in the package plan. If you go with a monthly package deal and default early then :

# Early termination fee up to $200 applies if canceled prior to commitment end date, except as permitted by 30 day Money Back Guarantee.

It's more of a lease to own. Also, although people are getting conflicting reports from csr's, the terms and conditions indicate you have to continue on a service plan, or you might be in default of the terms and conditions of the tivo package program.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

Stay away from this deal if you don't want to pay 19.95/ month after a year!

I just called customer support. They had no idea what the special is or what the fine print means for sure. They transfered me to the sales phone number. They said they don't know anything for sure and they are the last to hear from "corporate", and I should call customer service. I called customer service back. They were finally able to bring up the webpage showing the deal (after saying it was a deal for a refurbed unit). Then they told me that the fine print meant that I was only paying for the service for the first year. Then I was going to have to pay 19.95 for the next year in order to actually pay for the box. They said that the price could be lower if I extended paying the box off over 2 or 3 years. This opinion was different than what the other reps had "guessed", so I asked if he was 100% sure, in light of the fact that it says I can pay the "Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commitment term", and he talked to a co-worker at his desk and said 100% sure. He told me it was like buying a car or something.

My wife actually received this offer in the email, but we are just more irritated than happy with this "special" at this point. What a black eye for Tivo from an otherwise happy customer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Montain said:


> Stay away from this deal if you don't want to pay 19.95/ month after a year!


If you read the rest of this thread you will see that this is not true! All you have to do is wait until the year is up, then call TiVo switch to their normal service plan. By doing this you will be comitting to another year of service, but the monthly rate will only be $12.95 or $6.95 depending on whether or not you qualify for the MSD.

Dan


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If you read the rest of this thread you will see that this is not true! All you have to do is wait until the year is up, then call TiVo switch to their normal service plan. By doing this you will be comitting to another year of service, but the monthly rate will only be $12.95 or $6.95 depending on whether or not you qualify for the MSD.
> 
> Dan


I obviously have read the rest of this thread. I would love to take your word for it, but I just talked to three people *at tivo*. Do you work at Tivo and are you willing to stand behind this? Have you ever signed a contract that someone said "trust me" about? Not trying to be paranoid...just don't want to get screwed, any the fine print is obviously clear as mud.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Montain said:


> Not trying to be paranoid...just don't want to get screwed, any the fine print is obviously clear as mud.


Thank you!

I'm not sure how so many people in the fw thread think this can be cancelled after a year. The terms are really confusing, people have heard different things from CSR's, but how can you read the T and C and think you're off the hook after a year?

In any case I agree that the strictest interpretation is one more year at $12.95 or $6.95.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Montain,

Sorry you're not getting the correct answers from the CSR's...

The fine print is the same as all tivo.com package deals.

There are only two service payment plans:

1. Bundled Package (hardware/service)
2. Service-Only (currently $12.95 / $6.95)

After the initial term, 1 year in this case, it goes month-to-month at the then applicable Bundled Package rate, currently $19.95 per month.

For those willing to commit to just one more year, the fine print clearly states you can drop to the lower "Service-Only" fee, which is currently $12.95 / $6.95.

We have had this debate over and over, and TiVo has consistently confirmed for us here that with a 1-year additional commitment after the initial Bundled Package term, people can get the Service-Only rate of $12.95 / $6.95... while under the Bundled Package payment plan, it doesn't qualify for the $12.95 or the $6.95 MSD rate, but once switched over to the Service-Only payment plan (by simply agreeing to one more year), it does.

The additional 1-year commitment is for the switch to the Service-Only plan. The Service-Only plan, by definition, is currently $12.95 / $6.95...

Since this MOPS is new, and only available online, the CSR's probably haven't all been briefed, as this was not intended for the general public, but the group that it is meant for was probably given more information.

It's both in the fine print of this offer and in the terms for TiVo Service Payment Plans:


> TiVo Package Payment Plans (Includes TiVo DVR and Service): Monthly or Prepay
> 
> 12. After the end of your monthly or prepaid commitment period, as applicable, your TiVo Package Payment Plan will continue on a monthly basis at the then-applicable rate for a one (1), two (2), or three (3) year monthly TiVo Package based on whether your TiVo Package was for one (1), two (2), or three (3) years. After the end of your monthly or prepaid commitment period, you may also have the option to sign up for a lower monthly TiVo Service Only Payment Plan price for a longer commitment term or purchase a prepaid TiVo Service Only Payment Plan.
> 
> ...


 At the end of the bundled package term, people have two choices. 
Agree to an additional 1-year commitment, and be switched over to the lower TiVo Service-Only Plan, currently $12.95 / $6.95. After that one additional year, you can then continue month-to-month at those lower rates with no further commitment required.
For those not willing to commit to another year, they can continue month-to-month, but at the higher bundled plan rate.
 So, it's just up to the individual if the lower rates are worth just one more year commitment or not. I'd guess that if they're not willing to commit, then they may not have been planning on continuing much longer anyway.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

There is nothing on the landing page to indicate that this is a refurb unit, and as far as I know, if they are giving out refurbs on this deal or any other one, they have to disclose that before you purchase. My current box is a refurb unit and it was clear from the get go. As for the higher pricing, the wording on the MOPS deal and the regular Tivo deal seems to be exactly the same--in both cases, the user can call CSR and arrange for conversion to a service only plan if s/he is willing to commit to a longer service term.

I also called CSR last night to try and clarify, and the sales person was fine until I mentioned the MOPS program at which point she got all hinky and was like, "the screen says we are performing system maintenance on the shopping cart, so you'll have to call us back tomorrow." That was a bald-faced lie as I was online while we were speaking and got no such message. In fact, I was able to not only access the shopping cart but also purchase a MOPS tivo. 

I'm just going to wait and see what shows up and read over the contracts once they arrive since I ordered a regular price 80 hr DT and a MOPS one. One of them is going back, i guess I'm just not entirely sure which one.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

_After the initial term, 1 year in this case, it goes month-to-month at the then applicable Bundled Package rate, currently $19.95 per month._

I'm confused about one last thing. If you stay month to month, can you cancel after one month? And if you do, do you:

a). own the box outright (and are in no violation of the tivo package terms)
b). can you then just sign up for month to month service (with no year committment) at 12.95/6.95?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

a) Yes you own the box free and clear.

b) No. All TiVo activations, even reactivations, require a one year commitment.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Montain said:


> I obviously have read the rest of this thread. I would love to take your word for it, but I just talked to three people *at tivo*. Do you work at Tivo and are you willing to stand behind this? Have you ever signed a contract that someone said "trust me" about? Not trying to be paranoid...just don't want to get screwed, any the fine print is obviously clear as mud.


Don't believe me? Then read this thread...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290723

which was posted by an official TiVo employee and explains all the ins and outs of the new pricing plans.

Dan


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks Dan203!


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

mchips said:


> Montain,
> 
> Sorry you're not getting the correct answers from the CSR's...
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for taking the time and giving me the benefit of the doubt. It does make more sense when you spell it out clearly.

One thing that you have stated, which I believe, is that after 1 year I have to commit to 1 more year to get the service only price. I would just like to note that they say "a longer commitment term", not 1 year.

Also, I wish they would have at least 1 person there who knows about special deals instead of misinforming. If they are nor familiar, they should admit it and seek help.

Thanks again.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

dig_duggler said:


> _You must have read the FW thread to be concerned about owning/renting. You always own the box. There is no such thing as TiVo rental plan._
> 
> Okay, maybe I'm just touchy, but there is essentially such a thing in the package plan. If you go with a monthly package deal and default early then :
> 
> ...


The early termination fee is the same for packages (such as the ones in this thread) and service-only. Nothing to do with owning/renting/leasing.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Montain said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time and giving me the benefit of the doubt. It does make more sense when you spell it out clearly.
> 
> One thing that you have stated, which I believe, is that after 1 year I have to commit to 1 more year to get the service only price. I would just like to note that they say "a longer commitment term", not 1 year.
> 
> ...


 No problem...

In reference to the "longer commitment term," that's worded that way because they also offer 2- and 3-year prepay terms under the Service-Only payment plan, that would then require the longer commitment of 2 or 3 years, so they can't just state 1-year... the monthly, non-prepay Service-Only plan is only a 1-year commitment though.

As far as them saying "I don't know..." That's the age-old problem with people in general... people don't want to look like they don't know something, even if they don't... how many guys never want to admit to being lost, and therefore won't stop to ask for directions... 

CSR's can be told to just say they don't know, but then their own pride takes over and they don't want to admit that they don't know something, especially when their counterparts may know the answer, and therefore they may feel by admitting they don't know something they're somehow less competent...

I have, however, had CSR's tell me they don't know something, and then put me on hold to find out the answer... customer service experiences are more tied to the individual than the company... Company's can train their reps to death, but it always still comes down to the individual in the end... they're people, too...

I've never had a problem with TiVo's customer service, but I have read reports from those that have... TiVo changed who they outsource their customer service to about a year ago, and I've heard their customer service has improved since then... it's not perfect, but then it never will be, not as long as there's a people-factor in the equation... hopefully they will continue to improve though...


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

supasta said:


> Reading it over, it seems that with this deal, you get hte first year included, the second year at $19.99 OR if you do more than a year (ie 2 or 3 years) then you can get the MSD or the $12.95 plan.
> 
> Man, I wish they would put these fine prints in English.
> 
> I am also almost more tempted to just go to the store and get a second DT rather than this deal. There is not much of a difference, and there are no unanswered questions - like Do you own the box, how much after the first year, what if, etc, etc.


the unanswered question is will I get my rebate back in a timely fashion  
I was watching for good deals at stores and almost did a best buy 12% off bonus point thing but *I hate mail in rebates*

since the deal for me comes out to a DT at 72$ that is a reasonable price for me to pay TiVo directly - plus I will now turn my RS-TX20 back to TiVo Basic service which will save me 6.95 a month and make the deal basically a free box while I get a second Tuner :up:


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

mchips said:


> Montain,
> 
> Sorry you're not getting the correct answers from the CSR's...
> 
> ...


*MOPS Accomodation Program*

Apparently many people are suspicious that this deal is too good to be true. That's too bad; it's a really good deal!


----------



## SMWinnie (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, here's why I can wait until I hear something authoritative before pulling the trigger:
From the accomodation page: Terms & Conditions: (1) This discounted pre-paid TiVo Package is only available to *members* who purchase...

Interestingly, saunter over to the MOPS website and search the website for TiVo. Follow the sponsors link. Take a look at the MOPS and KidZone offers page. Lots of links to uninteresting deals, but nothing linking to the deal we're looking at.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, I pulled the trigger. Looking forward to getting rid of that wireless adapter. Dual tuners won't hurt either.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm.. so if I picked up the DT, would my other Tivos go to 6.95 each instead of 12.95 + 6.95?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

smark said:


> Hmm.. so if I picked up the DT, would my other Tivos go to 6.95 each instead of 12.95 + 6.95?


yes


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

smark said:


> Hmm.. so if I picked up the DT, would my other Tivos go to 6.95 each instead of 12.95 + 6.95?


 In a word, Yes...

If you buy a tivo.com package deal, any TiVo already owned that is currently on a monthly Service-Only plan at $12.95 will automatically drop to $6.95, with no new commitment required for it if it's already on a Service-Only plan... this has been confirmed by TiVoOpsMgr (E. Stephen Mack, Director, Svc. Ops)...


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

What makes this get rid of your wireless adapter?
It has built in either net jack, not wireless.

Which I guess could make sense. I have a wireless G to Ethernet device for my hacked xbox,
guess I could plug that into a simple router then plug both my xbox, new tivo, and xbox 360 into it. so all 3 devices on the TV would connect via one wireless to my access point.


----------



## Montain (Apr 23, 2005)

ilovedvrs said:


> What makes this get rid of your wireless adapter?
> It has built in either net jack, not wireless.


At my last house, I had to use wireless. With my current setup, my router is 3ft from the tivo. I haven't been willing to spend the money to switch based on the low price of getting a new DT (even without this special).


----------



## TiVo Troll (Mar 23, 2006)

SMWinnie said:


> Well, here's why I can wait until I hear something authoritative before pulling the trigger:
> From the accomodation page: Terms & Conditions: (1) This discounted pre-paid TiVo Package is only available to *members* who purchase...
> 
> Interestingly, saunter over to the MOPS website and search the website for TiVo. Follow the sponsors link. Take a look at the MOPS and KidZone offers page. Lots of links to uninteresting deals, but nothing linking to the deal we're looking at.


Yes; I saw all that and did check out the lack of a link to the *MOPS offer* from either *TiVo's* or *MOPS'* websites. But so what; when TiVo accepts an *"Add to cart" click* to the offer it becomes a done deal! The "members" wording appears to be incidental to the offer.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

Based on everything I read, I went and ordered a dual tuner unit using the MOPS offer.

I am now concerned because one of the posts on this thread mentioned that the unit was a refurb. Nowhere on the offer did it say that. Can anyone confirm whether this is or is not a refurb.

I am also assuming that after one year I can call Tivo and convert to a multi service discount of 6.95 per month since this is my second unit.

Can someone confirm both points. Thank you.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

I don't think this is a refurb. I checked out refurb deals and they all said "factory-renewed" both on the offer page, in the shopping cart and on the receipt/order confirmation. This one doesn't say it anywhere, so I'll be very surprised if we get refurbs. 

And, as people have mentioned above, once the year is over, you/we can call CSR to convert to the service-only plan with an additional year commitment. Right now that is $12.95 or $6.95, but there is no guarantee that the service-only plan will be the same in a year. If you don't call or want to stay month-to-month, you'll pay $19.95/month.


----------



## ding (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm still confused. I wish someone from tivo would post a definite responce. My receipt says this on it:

Order Terms :

- Includes 1 year TiVo(r) service prepaid and 80-Hour TiVo(R) Series2(TM)
DVR

- Money Back Guarantee applies only to initial activations if canceled
within 30 days and DVR is returned for a full refund.

- No refunds for cancellations, except as permitted under 30 day Money
Back Guarantee.

- After 1 year your TiVo Package will continue at the then-applicable
monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package.

- The parts portion only of your Limited Warranty for your TiVo DVR will
be extended for the term of your commitment period.

- Subject to full terms and conditions for TiVo Payment Plans.

- Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.

So to me it sounds like after 1 year they will charge you "the then-applicable
monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package." If that is the case then I would most likely return it and get the 80 hour refurb deal because its a better price.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

ding said:


> So to me it sounds like after 1 year they will charge you "the then-applicable monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package." If that is the case then I would most likely return it and get the 80 hour refurb deal because its a better price.


 Answered a few posts up:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4234256&&#post4234256

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4234302&&#post4234302


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ding said:


> - Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.
> 
> So to me it sounds like after 1 year they will charge you "the then-applicable
> monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package." If that is the case then I would most likely return it and get the 80 hour refurb deal because its a better price.


This means the deal is 155.40 for one year of service. Not eligible for MSD on this specific DVR for the term of the deal. No matter if you have a lifetime and could qualify for service at a lower rate and make it last two years instead of one.

now once the year is up, it is standard practice for TiVo to just continue pricing the subscription as the higher rate month to month. Since TiVo will require another year of committment to drop to the lower rate, TiVo inc. needs you to call to lower the rate through the various pay monthly or 1,2 or 3 year prepay for service only plans. (this is a cell phone kind of jive practice, wish they would just lower the rate to whatever you qualify for and drop the next year committment. It would garner a lot of favorable word of mouth and simplify the heck out of these plans)

anyhow I jumped on this fantastic deal and my 80hour DT is currently in Mississippi enroute. all for 155.40 charged to my credit card for a year of service.    And yes I am looking to find some ways to volunteer with young kids at church, as I felt this was stealing otherwise


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> wish they would just lower the rate to whatever you qualify for and drop the next year committment.


Being able to lock in the customer for another year is probably better for TiVo financially. I'm wondering if TiVo is losing money with this promotion.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Zeo has never been wrong on these forums (at least thats how it seems). I am in for one.

That will be a 5th box!

I dont think i can get anymore


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

my $250 80hr DT is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. The MOPS order won't get here until Thursday. 

I plan to compare both letter by letter, and if there are any differences or discrepencies, I'll post them here. So far, the confirmation is identical save the $100 difference in cost.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> Since TiVo will require another year of committment to drop to the lower rate, TiVo inc. needs you to call to lower the rate through the various pay monthly or 1,2 or 3 year prepay for service only plans.


Dropping to the lower rate after a year would include the MSD in your opinion?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rdlaub said:


> Dropping to the lower rate after a year would include the MSD in your opinion?


That is correct. After reading the terms and what Dan203 and mChips have also posted I fully expect to pay the monthly rate of 6.95 after the first year since I have other TiVos that qualify me for the MSD rate. I will do this by calling TiVo and committing to a second full year of service.

The new thing on the early termination fee (ETF)policy that makes this even more attractice a deal is that the new ETF policy is that it is the lesser of 150$ or what is left on the committment. So if I decide to drop the DT at 20 months for some reason(maybe sell it ) I would only have 4 months to pay as ETF and not the full 150$.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

ZeoTiVo said:


> The new thing on the early termination fee (ETF)policy that makes this even more attractice a deal is that the new ETF policy is that it is the lesser of 150$ or what is left on the committment. So if I decide to drop the DT at 20 months for some reason(maybe sell it ) I would only have 4 months to pay as ETF and not the full 150$.


How do you get to 20 months for early termination if the commitment is only for 1 year before converting to the tivo service only (MSD) option?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

rdlaub said:



> How do you get to 20 months for early termination if the commitment is only for 1 year before converting to the tivo service only (MSD) option?


Because to get the regular 12.95 or MSD rate, you have to commit to a year of service at the end of the first year.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Because to get the regular 12.95 or MSD rate, you have to commit to a year of service at the end of the first year.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## quarkman97 (Nov 18, 2002)

I am looking to get in on this deal.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

anyone wanna trade?

<.<

>.>


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Okay, they're both here.
(Tivo #2 arrived a day early).

Both are identical down to the typo on the shipping page (thank you for your oder . . . that's rather unfortunate, but beside the point.)

So if you're still wondering what the difference is, there is none.
Except the MOPS deal is cheaper. A LOT cheaper.

Both Tivos are new, both come with a year pre-paid, and both have the same month to month or recommit for a year at service only prices (or cancel).


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

etemple said:


> Both are identical down to the typo on the shipping page (thank you for your oder . . . that's rather unfortunate, but beside the point.)


Weren't some people complaining about the "new box odor"?


----------



## scerruti (Jul 11, 2002)

I need/want two DT 80 TiVos. The MOPS program looks good for the first one. Does it qualify as a full priced subscription so that I can get the second retail and pay $6.95/month?

Is there a better way to buy two?

My calculations show that I save about $2.50 over purchasing 2 3-year plans, but more importantly (to me) the cost is deferred. Of course the monthly subscription costs could rise.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

How would I go about adding these tivos under my account to allow for MSD after the year ends? I have been addicted to Tivo after this summer and I need to now convince my parents to buy me one for school as they are addicted themselves and won't part with the lifetimed.


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

Ordered my DT on Tuesday and it arrived today (upgraded the shipping, but that was largely wasted since the warehouse it came from is in-state). This seems to be a pretty hot deal. I understand those who already have Tivos hesitating, but for those without, it is a heck of a deal.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Einselen said:


> How would I go about adding these tivos under my account to allow for MSD after the year ends? I have been addicted to Tivo after this summer and I need to now convince my parents to buy me one for school as they are addicted themselves and won't part with the lifetimed.


just add them to your account - and mark the calendar for 1 year from now. After the first year is up you will need to call TiVo and commit to another year to get the MSD rate. If you do not call the unit continues at whatever the 1 year bundle deal rate is, currently 19.95.

I have 4 TiVos already but like this deal as I basically get the DT hardware for 72$ with out a Mail in rebate involved and only 155.40 charge on my credit card in total.

I almost went instead for the DT 180 plus a wireless adapter for 299$ from TiVo Inc.'s website but since I knew I would get a 500gig hard drive for the DT anyway I decided against that. Spent 330$ for 330 hours (roughly, most everything on high) by going with the MOPS deal and a hard drive this way.

Plus I will retire a 540 140 hour TiVo and most likely give it to my Sister in law as a present with some time paid on it. They are on the fence about TiVo


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Man, I am seriously considering getting the 80 hour ST for my Dad. He always says he doesn't want to bother with a TiVo, but I know he would like it if he had one. They're down in Florida and we won't likely be visiting until February. But I could get the box for $83, load it with stuff he likes for 6 months (and generate a good suggestions pattern), then bring it to him for his 70th birthday with 6 months still on it. I would probably just keep it on my account rather than create an account for him. Just easier that way and it would only be $6.95 a month after that.

I am toying with getting myself a DT and then giving him one my other Series 2, but I don't want to front the $155 right now (though it would be even money for me in terms of the service on my primary machine) and I would be going from 2 to 3 tuners. But then I have the issue of if something happens to the box in transit and all......easier to have a new box for him, even if he doesn't get it for 6 months.

So, instead of "Hey Dad, you should get a TiVo" and getting the response "Why do I really want to bother when we don't watch a lot of TV and I don't think I want to pay for service" (note that the don't watch comments is probably due to not being able to stay up for most of the programs they like)

.....rather I could go with....

"Hey Dad, here's a free TiVo for you with 6 months of service free (by the time I get it to him) and after that I continue to pay the service for you if you like it"......I don't see how he wouldn't enjoy giving it a go with this framework.....


?: I'm correct in assuming he could have the box at his house (with his Zip code/lineup) if the box is active under my account with my paying for it, right?


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Anyone else notice this on the email receipt???

Order Terms :

- Includes 1 year TiVo(r) service prepaid and 80-hour TiVo? Series2? DT
DVR - Dual Tuner.

- Money Back Guarantee applies only to initial activations if canceled
within 30 days and DVR is returned for a full refund.

- No refunds for cancellations, except as permitted under 30 day Money
Back Guarantee.

- After 1 year your TiVo Package will continue at the then-applicable
monthly rate for a 1 year TiVo Package.

- The parts portion only of your Limited Warranty for your TiVo DVR will
be extended for the term of your commitment period.

- Subject to full terms and conditions for TiVo Payment Plans.

*- Not Eligible for Multi-Service Discount.*

- Go to www.tivo.com/policies for complete terms and conditions.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Yes. That is correct. This Box, in the first year, would not be eligible for MSD. But if you had another box, having this box at he pre-paid year of service would allow your other box to be MSD at $6.95.

Plus, after the year, this box could be eligible for the $6.95.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

Thanks for clearing that up ;-)



jlb said:


> Yes. That is correct. This Box, in the first year, would not be eligible for MSD. But if you had another box, having this box at he pre-paid year of service would allow your other box to be MSD at $6.95.
> 
> Plus, after the year, this box could be eligible for the $6.95.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

jib - getting one for your father is a REALLY nice thing to do!! Maybe a quick trip to fla. would be in order as soon as you received it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

*Does anyone live or have family that lives/has a place at BallenIsles in Palm Beach Gardens?*

I know they have "their own" cable provider (which IIRC is just a packaged lineup from some provider).

I want to find out if there is a lineup available yet (or if I would need to have a lineup set-up). I also want to try and find out what service my Dad has (without tipping him off). If he has service with a cable box, then it might be a no go as I don't want to do a DT for him and I doubt he would have patience if he had any channel changing issues with the IR blaster (it's been hard enough to try and keep him even interested in the possibility of having a TiVo.)

This deal is too good to pass up from the gift perspective. I would hate to give a gift that someone then has to pay for service for (although giving someone 6-12 months free then on their own after isn't so bad). And getting a box for him at $83 without rebate may be very hard to pass up......even if the box sits in my house for 6 months recording stuff and getting the suggestions engine primed for him.....

And I just remembered he has wireless Net down there so he wouldn't even have to worry about having a phone line nearby. Plus, if I do the initial set-up, then we would just have to get the dialing prefix changed for Net access for guide data.....


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> just add them to your account - and mark the calendar for 1 year from now. After the first year is up you will need to call TiVo and commit to another year to get the MSD rate. If you do not call the unit continues at whatever the 1 year bundle deal rate is, currently 19.95.


See I am confused how to just add it to the account. I understand I have to call in before the 1 yr is up and commit to another 1 yr, but then I will be able to continue on 6.95 a month, or if I want I could just cancel it all together (I don't know if I would be able to afford cable then let alone tivo for 6.95) anyway back to my question...

The tivo comes preactivated, so how does one add a preactivated tivo to the account? When I click to buy it ask me to put in my information, if that matches the account will it be added automatically, would I have to call up tivo and ask them to tie it in under my account?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jlb said:


> *Does anyone live or have family that lives/has a place at BallenIsles in Palm Beach Gardens?*
> 
> I want to find out if there is a lineup available yet (or if I would need to have a lineup set-up). I also want to try and find out what service my Dad has (without tipping him off). If he has service with a cable box, then it might be a no go as I don't want to do a DT for him and I doubt he would have patience if he had any channel changing issues with the IR blaster (it's been hard enough to try and keep him even interested in the possibility of having a TiVo.)


Are you asking if Tivo has the guide data available for them (as in regards to the linup available yet). If so I just check it on Tivo with the online scheduling. I had to check to see if they had that available for the dorms at school and they did.

As far as the cable box goes can't help you there. Check the BallenIsles website?


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

My HD in my game room seems to be dying and I founf this thread and am considering pulling the trigger on this!!

Maybe this has been mentioned above and I missed it, but I the price for the 80 hr ST ($83.40) is the exact same amount that one would pay for a box that qualifies for the MSD. At $6.95 a month times 12 months, it also equals $83.40

In a case like mine, someone who is replacing a dying MSD box, this deal basically works out to equal. I am just paying my MSD for the second box a year upfront and getting a brand new 80 hr box to replace a dying 40 hr box!!


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

jlb said:


> ?: I'm correct in assuming he could have the box at his house (with his Zip code/lineup) if the box is active under my account with my paying for it, right?


In order to qualify for MSD after the first year, it has to be in the same household as a full-price unit. Don't knnow if TiVo enforces that rule or not.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Einselen said:


> See I am confused how to just add it to the account. I understand I have to call in before the 1 yr is up and commit to another 1 yr, but then I will be able to continue on 6.95 a month, or if I want I could just cancel it all together (I don't know if I would be able to afford cable then let alone tivo for 6.95) anyway back to my question...
> 
> The tivo comes preactivated, so how does one add a preactivated tivo to the account? When I click to buy it ask me to put in my information, if that matches the account will it be added automatically, would I have to call up tivo and ask them to tie it in under my account?


I'm not sure of the mechanics of it all, but when I bought mine, it was automatically added to my account. You're prepaying the year upfront, so it will be on your account for the year without actually charging you anything. Everything is done for you, so when the tivo arrives, you just plug it in and set it up. It's much easier than all of this makes it sound.

And then in the last month, you'll want to call them again to convert over or cancel to avoid the $20 charge for the first non-prepaid month.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Chapper1 said:


> My HD in my game room seems to be dying and I founf this thread and am considering pulling the trigger on this!!
> 
> Maybe this has been mentioned above and I missed it, but I the price for the 80 hr ST ($83.40) is the exact same amount that one would pay for a box that qualifies for the MSD. At $6.95 a month times 12 months, it also equals $83.40
> 
> In a case like mine, someone who is replacing a dying MSD box, this deal basically works out to equal. I am just paying my MSD for the second box a year upfront and getting a brand new 80 hr box to replace a dying 40 hr box!!


Exactly--it's a great deal!


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

scerruti said:


> I need/want two DT 80 TiVos. The MOPS program looks good for the first one. Does it qualify as a full priced subscription so that I can get the second retail and pay $6.95/month?
> 
> Is there a better way to buy two?
> 
> My calculations show that I save about $2.50 over purchasing 2 3-year plans, but more importantly (to me) the cost is deferred. Of course the monthly subscription costs could rise.


I think your plan to get a MOPS tivo and then pick up another one from best buy or wherever is probably the best way to go.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

c3 said:


> In order to qualify for MSD after the first year, it has to be in the same household as a full-price unit. Don't knnow if TiVo enforces that rule or not.


Not that I would want to do anything that is "wrong", but how would TiVo relaly know? If I am paying for it the only way they would know is they could track what phone number or area code the machine is dialing in from (which I am sure they can), and that someone is running a report that compares call location to household/account location (which I doubt)?

And what constitutes a "household"? Is it actual family/account, or house? If I own a second home, wouldn't that be part of my household? I doubt that situation would require a second account..........

I'm going to go to TiVo's website and look at the MSD info.

If TiVoOps or TiVoJerry can chime in with any info, it would be appreciated. I don't want to go ahead with this possible gift for my Dad if it is against policy.......


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jlb said:


> Not that I would want to do anything that is "wrong", but how would TiVo relaly know? If I am paying for it the only way they would know is they could track what phone number or area code the machine is dialing in from (which I am sure they can), and that someone is running a report that compares call location to household/account location (which I doubt)?


Actually, I believe they do check these situations once an a while. Its definately not very often and may only be when some type of red flag is triggered. But they do check this out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I think I found my own answer:

from TiVo's web-site:



> *What does it mean to be "eligible" for the Multi-Service Discount?*
> In order to be eligible for the discounted monthly service, all TiVo? subscriptions must be registered to the same account at tivo.com and must be dialing in/connecting from the same service address.


So, it looks like if I do this for my Dad, I'll activate it under my account until I bring it to him, and then create a new account for him and transfer....no wait...can't do that as that would be like terminating my account (before the year is up).......

Ok, now I really need TiVoOps or TiVoJerry to chime in.......

How do I buy it as a gift for my Dad, keep it a secret from him, and be able to get it set-up with some pre-loaded programs and SPs, without violating either the "same service address" policy to be eligible for MSD and while also not falling into a situation where I was "terminating" my account early?

Is there an "exception" to the early term for a situation such as this, where one is gifting a box, but where same said person wants to set it up ahead of time for the less than technical folk.........


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

You can keep it in your account for the 1st year. Cancel it after the 1st year, and sign up again under your dad's name.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Einselen said:


> Subscriptions travel with the box so you could sell the box after 3 months with 9 months of service left if wanted or in your case give it to your dad. You should be able to transfer no problem into his name.


No. Registration of non-lifetime subscriptions cannot be transferred to another person.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

c3 said:


> You can keep it in your account for the 1st year. Cancel it after the 1st year, and sign up again under your dad's name.


But according to the TiVo policy, it has to dial in from the same service address. So, if I were following the policy correctly, I could not activate it under my account and then have it dial in from my Dad's house......


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

jlb said:


> And what constitutes a "household"? Is it actual family/account, or house? If I own a second home, wouldn't that be part of my household? I doubt that situation would require a second account..........
> 
> I'm going to go to TiVo's website and look at the MSD info.


 Tricky, tricky... 

Same household usually constitutes the same address.

A second home would probably be the rare exception that TiVo would allow, unless the second home is being rented or leased out to someone other than the TiVo account holder... the same household clause is to prevent people from putting TiVo's from others under their account just to save them on the monthly fee... the MSD is meant to reward customers who purchase more than one TiVo for themselves/household/immediate family all living under the same roof.

But, if you're going to continue to pay the monthly fee, then it would probably be allowed... but if your father is going to start paying the fee, then it would probably be in breach of the MSD terms to leave it under your account.

Since the first year is prepay, and you paid it, and it doesn't qualify for the MSD for the first year anyway, it could probably stay under your account without any problems. Then, after the initial year is up, you can cancel the sub and have your father activate in his name, if he's going to continue the payments.



> http://www.tivo.com/5.11.4.asp
> 
> *A. Same Registered Account Holder.* All TiVo DVRs eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT must be registered to the same TiVo customer account.
> 
> * B. Same TiVo Service Address.* All TiVo DVRs eligible for the MULTI-SERVICE DISCOUNT must be located and calling in from the same TiVo service (or TiVo Plus service) address as the Qualifying Subscription.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

c3 said:


> You can keep it in your account for the 1st year. Cancel it after the 1st year, and sign up again under your dad's name.


Problem with that is MSD. Person could have a monthly box now and pay 12.95. With the deal then that box goes to 6.95 with MSD. 6 months in the packaged box will go to father at different household yet still stay on the account still getting MSD for original box.

I guess that person should technically call up Tivo and they could do an override.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jlb said:


> Not that I would want to do anything that is "wrong", but how would TiVo relaly know? If I am paying for it the only way they would know is they could track what phone number or area code the machine is dialing in from (which I am sure they can), and that someone is running a report that compares call location to household/account location (which I doubt)?
> 
> And what constitutes a "household"? Is it actual family/account, or house? If I own a second home, wouldn't that be part of my household? I doubt that situation would require a second account..........
> 
> ...


it is against policy so that is all they could say but...................

I did more or less the same thing for my Dad when I got him a 140 540 and just put it on my account. I pay it (to make up for some of the boneheaded things he had to pay my way out of  ) and it gets the MSD rate despite calling in from a faraway place and for guide data for an entirely different cable system. I have elected not to take up a TiVo CSR's valuable time by calling in to correct their mistake in applying the policy  
He uses a cable box for digital but was fine with using it for the TiVo. Now he happily watches lots of baseball games via TiVo


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mchips said:


> Since the first year is prepay, and you paid it, and it doesn't qualify for the MSD for the first year anyway, it could probably stay under your account without any problems. Then, after the initial year is up, you can cancel the sub and have your father activate in his name, if he's going to continue the payments.


Yes the package is not eligble for MSD but the other tivos that are not packaged or lifetime do. So someone paying monthly can get MSD with this package, but that package after 6 months will go to the father. Very sticky with the terms.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Problem with that is MSD. Person could have a monthly box now and pay 12.95. With the deal then that box goes to 6.95 with MSD. 6 months in the packaged box will go to father at different household yet still stay on the account still getting MSD for original box.
> 
> I guess that person should technically call up Tivo and they could do an override.


 That's probably one of those gray areas they would allow, since he paid the full year's subscription...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

At 6.95, I would very much consider continuing to pay for the service for my Dad if he likes it enough to want to keep the TiVo. If he were paying, I don't know if he would like paying $12.95, especially considering that for 4-5 months of the year they come north to MA.

I guess the bottom line is to get the thing, activate under my account with the pre-pay and then see what he thinks as the year draws to a close.

I currently have 2 monthlies (12.95+6.95). While this pre-pay box itself would not be eligible for MSD, it would make my current 12.95 box eligible for the year.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> it is against policy so that is all they could say but...................
> 
> I did more or less the same thing for my Dad when I got him a 140 540 and just put it on my account. I pay it (to make up for some of the boneheaded things he had to pay my way out of  ) and it gets the MSD rate despite calling in from a faraway place and for guide data for an entirely different cable system. I have elected not to take up a TiVo CSR's valuable time by calling in to correct their mistake in applying the policy
> He uses a cable box for digital but was fine with using it for the TiVo. Now he happily watches lots of baseball games via TiVo


I think it all comes in to who is paying. Since it is on your account it will tie the payment to you. I could theoretically have someone own a tivo under my aco**** who I don't know and give them the MSD but if they default on paying the month, it is my dime. I am sure that term is in there so if it is abused like I just mentioned of "Subleasing" then they can cancel my service or charge me more for it.

Speaking of subleasing it brings me to a metaphorical situation. This MSD terms is just like the no subleasing allowed on some apartments. You are not able to resell/rerent your apt to someone else, however if you continue your payments and say your sister moves in the apt compnay won't care since you are still paying. Again it is all tied back to the account and who ultimatly is paying, or so I believe.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually I think that since TiVo has the policy that only 4 TiVos can be get the MSD per TiVo that qualifies them for the rate (a lifetime or full service or bundle ) that TiVo feels this covers them from abuse enough that it is just not worth going after any abuse of the policy unless they can detect a pattern of some Ebay clown reselling the service at say 10 bucks a month prepaid or whatever.

There really is not big bucks to me made here because of that rule of 4 and it usually works out to Customers just feeling better about TiVo while giving TiVo better subscription numbers. EG - two TiVos being used by parents who would otherwise not use one.

I am going to give a 540 TiVo to my Sister in Law because of the new DT I have but I know I will have them move it to their own account


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> There really is not big bucks to me made here


That is big bucks to a college student. You know how much ramen one could buy with that extra income?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Einselen said:


> That is big bucks to a college student. You know how much ramen one could buy with that extra income?


well you can get 4 TiVos hooked up under one main TiVo for the MSD

so say you manage to hook four suckers or clients for 9.95$ a piece
that is 9.95-6.95 = 3 X 4 =12$ x 4 packs for a dollar = 48 packs of ramen noodles

so yah a pack a day plus some extra for date nights


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well you can get 4 TiVos hooked up under one main TiVo for the MSD
> 
> so say you manage to hook four suckers or clients for 9.95$ a piece
> that is 9.95-6.95 = 3 X 4 =12$ x 4 packs for a dollar = 48 packs of ramen noodles
> ...


4 packs for a dollar? Man you are getting ripped off. Plus I would also save and buy in bulk.

Now to get back on topic... Since the Tivo comes preactivated does your year start the date you place your order, the date they ship it to you or a certain amount of days after it is shipped to cover shipping time? So out of 365 days I might be loosing 14to process the order and ship to me? That is two good weeks of TV! Well I really don't care, I just want to know what date to place on my calendar to call up and make sure I don't have to pay $20 for that first month.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> well you can get 4 TiVos hooked up under one main TiVo for the MSD


"Multi-Service Discount is limited to a maximum of five (5) additional TiVo service subscriptions."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

[Update related to my Dad]

Talked to my Mom last night.....put the idea by her and she said he wouldn't be into it. What we are going to do is this....My Mom, Sister, and my Wife and I are all going to chip in to get a GPS for my Dad's golf cart down at BallenIsles. Kind of cool that they use GPS on all of the courses down there. This will be a much better gift for him.

Thanks to all for your thoughts in this thread (which I sort of hijacked for a while). At least I know exactly how to handle things.

I did float the idea to my wife about getting the DT to replace our 2 S2s, given that we would be paying 12.95 per month versus 12.95+6.95, but we both didn't want to pay the upfront at the moment.......though I might have to try and talk to her further about it.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I bought one of these and set it up yesterday. I went to Tivo.com today, and it's not listed under my account. Anyone know why??


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

no idea. mine was there.
you might want to call them and ask.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I bought one of these and set it up yesterday. I went to Tivo.com today, and it's not listed under my account. Anyone know why??


Try not to ask the same question in multiple threads ... and, as mentioned before, call Tivo and ask. My guess is that there was a typo in the initial setup and you have two accounts set up.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

etemple said:


> no idea. mine was there.
> you might want to call them and ask.


Got mine also and set it up. Mine was listed.

My problem is that I am unable to get the tivo to change the cable channels. (posted in another thread.) They are sending me a new one which I hope will solve the problem.


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rdlaub said:


> Got mine also and set it up. Mine was listed.
> 
> My problem is that I am unable to get the tivo to change the cable channels. (posted in another thread.) They are sending me a new one which I hope will solve the problem.


 Actually, as discussed in that thread, you can get it to change the channel...

When on channels 2-99, it's changing the channel via the RF/Coax input, and only using the cable box when it has to (typically for digital channels above 99). You stated that it changes the channel on the cable box when you get to the higher channel numbers, but otherwise it only "changes it on the TiVo," which means it is changing the channels, but since it can only control one external cable box, it defaults to the analog cable signal when possible (typically channels 2 - 99).

If you only want to use the cable box, you can go into the Channel settings and uncheck all channels indicated with "cab" which means it's a cable analog channel, and just leave the "box" channels checked. This way, it will only use the cable box. But keep in mind that if you do this, since it can only control one cable box at a time, you will then only be able to record one program at a time.


----------



## rdlaub (Apr 19, 2005)

mchips said:


> Actually, as discussed in that thread, you can get it to change the channel...
> 
> When on channels 2-99, it's changing the channel via the RF/Coax input, and only using the cable box when it has to (typically for digital channels above 99). You stated that it changes the channel on the cable box when you get to the higher channel numbers, but otherwise it only "changes it on the TiVo," which means it is changing the channels, but since it can only control one external cable box, it defaults to the analog cable signal when possible (typically channels 2 - 99).
> 
> If you only want to use the cable box, you can go into the Channel settings and uncheck all channels indicated with "cab" which means it's a cable analog channel, and just leave the "box" channels checked. This way, it will only use the cable box. But keep in mind that if you do this, since it can only control one cable box at a time, you will then only be able to record one program at a time.


If that is the case, how does Tivo record two analog channels (2-99) at the same time if it is not changing the cable box on at least one of the tuners for stations in that range?


----------



## mchips (Feb 21, 2003)

rdlaub said:


> If that is the case, how does Tivo record two analog channels (2-99) at the same time if it is not changing the cable box on at least one of the tuners for stations in that range?


 For analog cable (typically channels 2-99), the DT splits the signal internally. It doesn't need a cable box for these channels, for most cable systems (which sounds to be the case with your cable system as well).

You can get rid of your cable box and still get these channels, and still record two programs at the same time, as the DT will split the signal internally. The cable box is primarily for digital cable and premium channels.

There are some exceptions, like when a cable system broadcasts a network in both analog and digital, on two different channels. But, for the most part, analog is under 99, and digital/premium is above...


----------



## pclarke1 (Jan 19, 2006)

This offer is no longer available.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

Ah, well. . . it was good while it lasted. Was supposed to run untl the end of the month, but there was a "Or until supplies last" clause tacked on there. Wish I woud have been able to convince my mom to pull the trigger on this one . . .

but I'm sure there will be another deal

There always is.


----------



## pclarke1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Not sure if it would actually work, but I searched TIVO and MOPS on Google and it pulls up a link to the offer. If you click on the offer it tells you it is expired. However if you use the casched version of the page and open that, you can still add deal Tivo's to the shopping cart. Don't know if it would let you check out or if they would honor the deal or not.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

pclarke1 said:


> Not sure if it would actually work, but I searched TIVO and MOPS on Google and it pulls up a link to the offer. If you click on the offer it tells you it is expired. However if you use the casched version of the page and open that, you can still add deal Tivo's to the shopping cart. Don't know if it would let you check out or if they would honor the deal or not.


works, just did it (bought a DT before, just bought a singletuner now)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

sometimes this forum is just a big PITA to TiVo


----------



## b3ar (Dec 2, 2005)

etemple said:


> I think your plan to get a MOPS tivo and then pick up another one from best buy or wherever is probably the best way to go.


Unless you have found a phenomenal deal on the DT, your math is:

"Retail": $99 AR + $6.95 * 12 = $182.40 + tax on $250 + hassle of redeeming rebate

vs.

MOPS: $155

The MOPS boxes were really a great deal.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

b3ar said:


> Unless you have found a phenomenal deal on the DT


$65AR from Amazon. Even lower with GCs from eBay. No tax for most people. Tax is charged for MOPS in certain states, including CA.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Could you explain "the casched version of the page" please and how to do it..


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

pclarke1 said:


> Not sure if it would actually work, but I searched TIVO and MOPS on Google and it pulls up a link to the offer. If you click on the offer it tells you it is expired. However if you use the casched version of the page and open that, you can still add deal Tivo's to the shopping cart. Don't know if it would let you check out or if they would honor the deal or not.


Just ordered one this way. I hope this works out for me. Since I actually placed the order and got a confirmation #, the shouldn't be able to change the price.

I was kicking myself cuz I waited too long to get one since one of mine is dying. I hope this is good...


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

Never mind. Figured it out and placed an order. Also got an order nr. TKS for the tip.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> $65AR from Amazon. Even lower with GCs from eBay. No tax for most people. Tax is charged for MOPS in certain states, including CA.


the mops box turns out to be 72$ after you subtract the (6.95 * 12)

so yes the Amazon deak is a good one but 7$ difference to not have a rebate hassle is way more than worth it to me.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> so yes the Amazon deak is a good one but 7$ difference to not have a rebate hassle is way more than worth it to me.


I would not have bothered with the rebate for $7, but the difference is more than $50 for me.


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

b3ar said:


> Unless you have found a phenomenal deal on the DT, your math is:
> 
> "Retail": $99 AR + $6.95 * 12 = $182.40 + tax on $250 + hassle of redeeming rebate
> 
> ...


YEs, the MOPS was a great deal for the first box.
The OP in question wanted to buy 2 DTs. Mops had a limit of one per household, so he was going to have to pay more for box #2 no matter where he got it.

RIP MOPS.
And a big thank you again to whoever posted this deal in the first place. I thank you.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

is it one per household or one per household per item? (i ordered a DT and a ST, although the ST may be calling in when im at college)


----------



## etemple (Oct 26, 2003)

I thought it was one per household, but if they sold them both to you . . . well, good for you.
I read the fine print as an either / or scenario, but I'm happy to be wrong.

I don't think you could order 2 of the same model though . . .


----------



## scerruti (Jul 11, 2002)

When you changed the quantity to two for the same item it added the second at full price and not the MOPS price.

I picked up my first with MOPS and my second from Amazon. Both promised delivery at about the same time, however TiVo's arrived yesterday and Amazon's shipped yesterday.


----------



## bubba425 (May 22, 2006)

And since it was brought up here, I figured I'd mention this. I bought two 80-hour DT's from Amazon, and Amazon offered me a free three month trial of Amazon Prime, which means free two day delivery or $3.99 next day delivery. So, I got two DT's for $215 apiece and free two day delivery and no tax. Not a bad deal in my mind!  

bubba


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> I would not have bothered with the rebate for $7, but the difference is more than $50 for me.


how is the difference more than 50$ ?you can buy a DT for less than 22$ ?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

usnret said:


> Could you explain "the casched version of the page" please and how to do it..


What they meant is to go to Google....search on "tivo mops special" and find the link to the original offer. But rather than click on the link, you click on the "cache" link instead of the current active link. Essentially it is like a historical view of the page.

This would be the resulting address (and not that I am ordering, but I tried hitting the Add to Cart and it will add to cart...don't know what will happen after that):

http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache...ivo.com+mops+special&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## scerruti (Jul 11, 2002)

Just to be clear, TiVo won't have to honor orders placed from the cached page. If you read the fine print on the deal it says;


> This discounted pre-paid TiVo Package is only available to members who purchase, between July 1, 2006 and August 31, 2006, an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DVR w/1 year of service, or an 80-hr TiVo® Series2 DT DVR with dual tuners, *via a special landing page located at http://tivo.com/0.11.mopsaccommodation.asp*.


 Emphasis mine.

If they know when they took down the page then they would not, based on past experience with online sellers, be obligated to honor the deal even if you completed check out.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

So how/when would you find out that they are not going to honor the order??


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> how is the difference more than 50$ ?you can buy a DT for less than 22$ ?


MOPS would have cost me $176.xx because of the CA tax. My box from Amazon is $41.25 after the TiVo rebate, A9 discount, and GC discount.


----------



## scerruti (Jul 11, 2002)

usnret said:


> So how/when would you find out that they are not going to honor the order??


Just a guess, but I would expect that you would receive some type of order not processed email instead of the typical "TiVo® Store Shipment Confirmation" email.

One would think that TiVo probably won't make a fuss for a few units and just subtract them from the next promotional program, but if the abuse becomes widespread then I would expect them to close the barn door and heard the cows back in.

I received my shipment confirmation within 1 day of placing my order (last week), if it takes longer than that then I would become suspicious.


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

c3 said:


> MOPS would have cost me $176.xx because of the CA tax. My box from Amazon is $41.25 after the TiVo rebate, A9 discount, and GC discount.


$41.25 is WITHOUT service for a year on it though isnt it?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> MOPS would have cost me $176.xx because of the CA tax. My box from Amazon is $41.25 after the TiVo rebate, A9 discount, and GC discount.


ah well there you go. Not sure what I would do about a 50$ difference but I think the fact that I only charged my card 155.40 for the whole year would still tip me to the MOPS deal.

your mileage of course varied and is a nice example of the free market in action :up:


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

paladin732 said:


> $41.25 is WITHOUT service for a year on it though isnt it?


Of course. We still have to feed the TiVo employees, right?


----------



## Jim79 (Nov 20, 2003)

scerruti said:


> I received my shipment confirmation within 1 day of placing my order (last week), if it takes longer than that then I would become suspicious.


Has anyone who ordered using the cached page received a shipment confirmation?


----------



## paladin732 (Nov 4, 2002)

Jim Grabinski said:


> Has anyone who ordered using the cached page received a shipment confirmation?


no


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

c3 said:


> MOPS would have cost me $176.xx because of the CA tax. My box from Amazon is $41.25 after the TiVo rebate, A9 discount, and GC discount.


Just curious.. What GC discount are you talking about?* I was going to "correct" the $65 price because of the a9 discount, but that only gets you down to $61.61.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

You can buy gift certificate for less than the face value. The amount of discount depends on how lucky and how patient you are.


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Jim Grabinski said:


> Has anyone who ordered using the cached page received a shipment confirmation?


I have received a shipping confirmation and is going to arrive here on Monday or Tuesday. I got the confirmation on Wednesday after ordering on Tuesday.


----------

